# Leaf Bagger Mulching Questions



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello all

I installed the 3 Bin Bagger unit on the GT5000 last week in preparation for the leaf clean-up on the property. I'm kind of disappointed and was looking for some info or maybe some tips as to what I'm doing wrong. 

Last year I used just the mulching kit (mulching blades with the cover that goes over the ejection port). That worked pretty well but it seemed you had to go over and over the leaves many times to really mulch them down to a fine dust. This year I figured with the bagger unit, I would mulch and collect them at the same time.

The first problem is that foolish rubber ring that surrounds the chute in the plastic bagger unit. It is just "press fit" in and constantly keeps coming out as you drive and the chute flexes. As soon as it does come out, your backside is covered in leaf debris.

Also the chute seems to clog within 5 minutes of use. I shut down the mower, split the chute in the middle and use either a stick or my arm to clean it out. A real pain, I wouldn't mind if it was only occasionally, but not every time.

The first day I installed it, the unit was a dream. Drove through the leaves and looked behind to find a perfect green stripe where I passed over. But the more I use it, the more fiddling it seems to require to keep it working right.

I was thinking of using some type of plastic or rubber glue to hold the trim ring in place (yeah, I thought about duct tape too). Also I was wondering if my problem was that I am using the mulching blades instead of the stock lift blades that came with the GT5000. Could it be maybe that I'm not getting enough suction through the unit. Do the stock blades create more lift?

Does anyone else use this unit for leaf cleanup? Any tips or help would be greatly appreciated here. For the short time it was working, it was a dream to use. Easy to install, easy to empty and clean. I would hate to give up on it and go back to just mulching.

Thanks in advance

paul o's


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I cant help you with the fit of the unit but you are suppose to use high lift blades with a bagger. That might be why the chute is clogging.


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Do mulching blades have less lift than the stockers?

If so, I'll swap them back next weekend and give it another try.

paul


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
I too would think high lift blades would work better. You said it worked like a dream the first day. Did you change anything from that day until now? Is the chute hitting the ground too much and loosening up as you drive? Going faster now and shaking things loose?


----------



## posullivan (Nov 28, 2003)

Negative as far as things changing.

And as for speed, I've been driving pretty slow to give the blades a chance to mulch.

Also I noticed that the little "indicator" wheel barely moves, even when just starting our fresh with a clean chute and empty bins.

That's when I started to think about suction. I have also tried both high and low settings for the deck. It seems to work better when the deck is all the way up, about 2 up off the ground.

paul


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul…

I also think the high lift blades would work better with a bagger
then the Gators. Moving lots of air is critical to getting the stuff
up the shoot and into the bags. Lifting the deck allows more air
to mix with the mulch, that’s why it probably works better with 
the higher deck setting. Double check the fit between the deck
and the shoot adapter, any air leaking there will mean less air
going up the shoot and into the bags.

Instead of going slower, try only using the left 2/3 of the deck.
That way the far right blade can re-mulch the output of the 
left and center blades.


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*My experience*

I now have two seasons on the 3-bin bagger and never have had a problem with suction with this unit combined with the stock, high lift blades. In fact, it jets out of the lower hose which connects to the deck so fast that I was thinking of just connecting my two hose pieces to my utility trailer with a box on top to increase capacity signficantly.

Pickup is impressive all the way up to 6 cut height and to near full with my 25hp/48" deck. I usually vacuum on 5, though, for the cut. My indicator wheel just recently gummed up, but before used to spin to a blur when all but full. 

I did have one mulcher blade on one time after dinging a rock and seemed like a lot more bits shot out the sides rather than up the pipe. 

Note if you keep running the unit when full, it stuffs the hose. So I dump the bins, the upper hose, and then run the blades while I scoop handfuls out of the lower unit. Typically, about halfway down the remaining stuffed leaves and grass shoot out with a whoosh and then it works like a charm.

Definately use the stock blades for bagging and ensure you have a tight seal on the deck. Also have found inserting the hooks to the deck so the tip points backward helps everything stay on when bashing over dirt and roots.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jeeeze...Louise...Gavski...

You run the blades while sticking your hand down the chute?????? Face close to the opening????

NO! NO! NO! Very dangerous....

Your body....but I sure wouldn't do it nor recommend others to do it!


----------

